# Too dirty for waterless wash?



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

What do you think? Too dirty for waterless wash?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

haha...not at all..piece of cake
I do the normal wash with the 2BM and snowfoam or pre wash products,so its so hard to imagine myself doing the wateless wash in dirty cars generally( i may try it on just dusty cars)


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I think you should be ok if you keep changing / using a clean microfibre, or you may end up possibly scratching the paint work...


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

you don't think it needs a snow foam first? Just dive straight in?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Citrus pre wash for the stubborn stuff first.

Seriously though, is there any way to rescue that car? If the concrete is really baked on im not sure how it would be removed without damage.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

i was wondering that too. Once its set it going to be a pain to get off, if not impossible in that quantity


----------



## stephen2982 (Jul 7, 2011)

chisel?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

waqasr said:


> .......Seriously though, is there any way to rescue that car? If the concrete is really baked on im not sure how it would be removed without damage.


Autosmart and possibly Autoglym do a concrete remover. Not tried them but it does show how there is some solutions to very strange problems


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Where theres blame theres a claim.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> Autosmart and possibly Autoglym do a concrete remover. Not tried them but it does show how there is some solutions to very strange problems


That would be a challenge even for Congo!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just sell it to a premier league footballer.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sue J said:


> That would be a challenge even for Congo!


What? I thought AutoSmart liked a bit of a challenge


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone has now a problem with Russian mafia...


----------

